# Study Reveals Long-term Advantages of Fast Initial Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Study Reveals Long-term Advantages of Fast Initial Weight Loss Lose weight fast for lasting results suggests new study If you thought the best way to lose and maintain weight was the slow and steady approach, think again. A new study by Lisa Nackers and colleagues, from the University of Florida in the US, suggests that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

